# Nice Rack!



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

More to follow later...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

whos that?? and why did u have to include the ass in that pic? LOL... somebody needs to ride more often


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hahahahahaha! Oh btw, when I got back to the parking lot, the derailleur exploded once more, this time... fatal.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hahahahahaha! Oh btw, when I got back to the parking lot, the derailleur exploded once more, this time... fatal.


At least it got you through the ride! Fun day.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> More to follow later...


Man, I was waiting something more pleasant to the sight when I read the title!!  

Tacu... Sorry for not being helpful to do something more for the der... bummer it exploted. At least it was a few yards off the trsilhead and not at the Zedillo's cabin. Dfinitively you're gonna smoke us whne you get a new ride.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

There was nothing else you could do, at least it bursted on the parking lot 

I'm buying tomorrow a Tourney and give it back to the owner, then I'm gonna look for a new ride....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> At least it got you through the ride! Fun day.


Yes indeed, I really liked it, specially the "Disneyland" which made me remember "La Nueva" in Ajusco.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey everybody!

Today's ride was a pretty nice ride. The climb up was a little tiring, but doable. The singletrack from 'Cruz Blanca' to a little further away was pretty nice too!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Tigerdog: Where are the pictures! I really don't want to see Andrews butt as the only reminder of this ride!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK. Here they are...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

and more...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

more again...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

last ones from me... (video later)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> last ones from me... (video later)


What?! The only picture of me it's from my pluber's crack??? Damn... at least is not another "Spread Eagle"!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> What?! The only picture of me it's from my pluber's crack??? Damn... at least is not another "Spread Eagle"!


That's because you were always in front of me!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'll post some pics later tonight. I didn't took that many.

Just some notes from me. On saturday morning, I was cleaning the bike, I thought to clean all the components from the stumpy to make them ready to the build... But when I went through the chain, one of the 2 rollers in the rear der. was pretty much messed up. I wen't to Viansi San Jeronimo, and they didn't had the roller. My options were to continue serching for that !"#!"# piece, probably at Benotto, and if I couldn't find it, I wouldn't had a bike to ride. The other option was to buy a new one. 

I pulled the trigger (not only Mada's credit card company is happy), and when the shop finished the job, it was a low-normal XT. I didn't know how to feel about it, but I like to try new things  

When we got to the trailhead, Lorena and I were a little late. We got everything ready. It was a pretty nice gathering, I think we were like 10 riders? Mada and Andrew (Mada's boss), Warp, Tiger, Arivas, 545, Tacubaya, 3 more of their friends (I'm really sorry I can't remember all their names  ), Lorena and I.

Mada wanted to climb up 'Las Mesquitas', I wanted a little bit of road and climb through 'La Pluma', we putted to a vote, and with Madas Peje-like tactics, won the vote .. jajajaja 

Anyway, it was tiring, but fun. After climbing through the Mesquitas, we started to a fireroad, and then on a 'Y' had to go the climbing section. My rear der. started to ghost shift. This really got me in a bad mood, because my previous der. started ghost shifting before breakdown. I walked the bike to 'Cruz Blanca'. With Warp help (actually, he did it alone) he just put some more pressure on the cable, and everything went butter smoth from then on... thanks Warp 

Mada showed us another section of singletrack, and it was pretty nice. It wasn't really long, but it was pretty. When I arrived at the end, everybody started shouting, go fast go fast (or something like that), I didn't understand until I saw that the track bent to the left through a steep section. Duh! Anyway, I walked that climb.

We kept riding up to las quecas by the river. We turned right to head up to Los Soldados. That way is pretty nice, high trees, pretty easy, mostly flat sections. About 2 km before arriving to Los Soldados, Lorena was starting to feel tired, or at least it was when she mentioned it. I offered if she wanted a rest stop, but she said that she preffered to continue 

We arrived at Los Soldados, and Tiger & friends were doing some stunts there. Mada tried my bike, and advised me that the fork had too much psi. He had a pump in there (right by a portable fridge and a floor lamp, yes, he's like Sport Billy with his Mini Maletín, jajaja). I set it up from 100 to 90 psi, and it rode a lot better on the way back, thanks Mada!

After we got back to Las Quecas, Mada's car went pumpkin and he had to return then. So, Arivas, Lorena and nice 'ol me stayed to have some quecas. yummy... we got to talk a little bit with Arivas, since it was the first time we rode with him. Nice talking with you, man..

Well, we returned, did the Mesquitas downhill, pretty fun. Lorena had a great time, she enjoyed her new tires and fork. I was pretty glad by it.

I really liked the low-normal stuff, especially with the dual-controls. Not many people like them, but I do. The low-normal makes the dual-controls work pretty well. To make the gears harder, push down the levers (any side), to make them looser, push up. It makes sense to me.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I really liked the low-normal stuff, especially with the dual-controls. Not many people like them, but I do. The low-normal makes the dual-controls work pretty well. To make the gears harder, push down the levers (any side), to make them looser, push up. It makes sense to me.


Cool that you liked both the ride and the revamped drivetrain... Ciclo Uzi Polanco (just aside Viansi) has some pulleys... they're purple though. No kidding, they're very 80'ish.

I whish I had a broken derailleur laying around to donate a pulley... the only difference between the high-zoot XTR and plain Deore is the bearing. It's smoother on the XTR/XT, but it doesn't make much difference. If you can get any shimano pulley, get it, put it on your broken RD and you will have a hell of a nice spare RD (you can never have too many working spares).

BTW.... the pulleys on my current Deore are from my Sora's road RD... totally compatible. This ain't true for Shimano/SRAM stuff... those are different and there's a weird typs of pulley on some older X series shifters.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> That's because you were always in front of me!


LOL!!! I learned my lesson of letting you ride before me (after the embarrassing 4X track pics and the Spread Eagle)... but you're so smart that you found the way to make funny pics of me!! ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> LOL!!! I learned my lesson of letting you ride before me (after the embarrassing 4X track pics and the Spread Eagle)... but you're so smart that you found the way to make funny pics of me!! ROTFLMAO!!!!


545 had the stunt of the day with the wheelie-drop to backflip! 

I don't know how he got back up right away. Maybe the camelbak cushioned the landing! I would have needed airlifting out of there!

I really liked the little disneyland trail and the last downhill section that Mada took Andrew and me on.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Cool that you liked both the ride and the revamped drivetrain... Ciclo Uzi Polanco (just aside Viansi) has some pulleys... they're purple though. No kidding, they're very 80'ish.
> 
> I whish I had a broken derailleur laying around to donate a pulley... the only difference between the high-zoot XTR and plain Deore is the bearing. It's smoother on the XTR/XT, but it doesn't make much difference. If you can get any shimano pulley, get it, put it on your broken RD and you will have a hell of a nice spare RD (you can never have too many working spares).
> 
> BTW.... the pulleys on my current Deore are from my Sora's road RD... totally compatible. This ain't true for Shimano/SRAM stuff... those are different and there's a weird typs of pulley on some older X series shifters.


I did ask the guy at Viansi if a lower specked Shimano DR used the same pulleys and he told me no. Anyway, I do want to fix that der., if anything, it's a nice spare.... jajajaja.. One day I'll go to Ciclo Usi then


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> 545 had the stunt of the day with the wheelie-drop to backflip!


He's made off from rubber... man, I can't even try that thing anymore...

Quote of the day... "That's why I don't like falls on clipless" by 545

You didn't noticed but Tacubaya and 545 were pulling off some nice drops at Cruz Blanca, on the back of the old house. Man, just trying takes something, there's almos not run out!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I did ask the guy at Viansi if a lower specked Shimano DR used the same pulleys and he told me no.


I have two theories for that statement of the wrench:

a) He's a big, fat liar and wanted to push a sale for more expensive pulleys.
b) He's ignorant.

And I tell you why...

- Both pulleys are 11 teeth
- Both have a M5 bolt securing them (3mm allen wrench head)
- Both must be the same width for a 9 speed chain.

Washers and dust covers must be different, but just put new the pulley+bearing with the old dust covers and washers. Doesn't fit?? Try the complete new pulley with the new provided washers.

I may be wrong... but I can't think on something that would make a pulley different, expec the SRAM's that are a completely different mounting design.

I can lend you the Sora derrailleur to check compatibility of pulleys. I'm positive they will fit, but those already have worn teeth.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> 545 had the stunt of the day with the wheelie-drop to backflip!
> 
> I don't know how he got back up right away. Maybe the camelbak cushioned the landing! I would have needed airlifting out of there!


Hehehe, yeah I thik the camelbak helped to cushion it a bit. My a$$ still hurts  
Do you have a video of it???
Oh and warp, now you have competition for your spread eagle


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hehehe, yeah I thik the camelbak helped to cushion it a bit. My a$$ still hurts
> Do you have a video of it???
> Oh and warp, now you have competition for your spread eagle


Didn't manage to get it on video.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, nice to meet you all at last! Hope we can ride again some time in the near future! Btw. on your derailleur issue, on city bike I heard the same thing Warp is telling you, that is, you can fit even acera pulleys on your XT derailleur, you can rebuild the old one and keep it as a spare!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Hi, nice to meet you all at last! Hope we can ride again some time in the near future! Btw. on your derailleur issue, on city bike I heard the same thing Warp is telling you, that is, you can fit even acera pulleys on your XT derailleur, you can rebuild the old one and keep it as a spare!


Yep, I thought so, but sometimes some LBS guys just say what they think is a *safe* option. I'll go to ciclo uzi to fix it and use it as a spare..... jajaja


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey guys, it was great riding with you again. Great company makes great times, especially if you throw in some nice trails. It was really cool to have the "new school" riders come along and not kill us old dogs! 

So when's the next one?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey guys, it was great riding with you again. Great company makes great times, especially if you throw in some nice trails. It was really cool to have the "new school" riders come along and not kill us old dogs!
> 
> So when's the next one?


I don't know, but let's make it special, let's try El Chico, Hidalgo!

Someone has to find out where to rent a bus for a day, that could carry our bikes (including riders), drop off at the trailhead, wait for us for 6 or 8 hours, and return us home.

What do you say?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> So when's the next one?


As soon as my butt doesn't feel sore anymore.... 

Yeah, great riding and great company.

This ole school/nu skool combo is killer... The young ones receive some wise advise on stuff they still have to master (if any, these young guns are good), and we old ones get pushed to try harder and continue evolving.

It's a win-win situation. Totally cool.

Mada... you have a beautiful bike and thanks for the raid!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Good news, 20 minutes ago I bought a Acera derailleur!!! Yay, also I dissembled my old bike and have a 32mm travel fork...

The GT is gonna be pimped... maybe I'll install the suspension and it wont longer be rigid


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*I say... let's do it!!!!*



rzozaya1969 said:


> I don't know, but let's make it special, let's try El Chico, Hidalgo!
> 
> Someone has to find out where to rent a bus for a day, that could carry our bikes (including riders), drop off at the trailhead, wait for us for 6 or 8 hours, and return us home.
> 
> What do you say?


I guess I'm too exited of my "back in the saddle"....

It can definitely be done. We can see the prices of a bus...and, as an alternative, we could use two cars (I can fit comfortably 6 bikers, with gear, on my car) and rent one of those big cargo vans (http://www.casanovarent.com.mx/renta/autos-chevrolet-expresscargovan.html ) for some 750 pesos and put all the bikes in there; I am sure we can carry like 8 or 9 bikes on those. It will probably be cheaper, safer, and more comfortable than renting a bus. Well, here is the proposal, let me know if you like it and we can start planning for mid may.

Anyone say yes?

In case I wasn't clear before. It could be either, the bus OR two cars and rented van.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Good news, 20 minutes ago I bought a Acera derailleur!!! Yay, also I dissembled my old bike and have a 32mm travel fork...
> 
> The GT is gonna be pimped... maybe I'll install the suspension and it wont longer be rigid


Tacubaya! great... Now I'll be more afraid of you on the trails! You'll like suspension


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I guess I'm too exited of my "back in the saddle"....
> 
> It can definitely be done. We can see the prices of a bus...and, as an alternative, we could use two cars (I can fit comfortably 6 bikers, with gear, on my car) and rent one of those big cargo vans (http://www.casanovarent.com.mx/renta/autos-chevrolet-expresscargovan.html ) for some 750 pesos and put all the bikes in there; I am sure we can carry like 8 or 9 bikes on those. It will probably be cheaper, safer, and more comfortable than renting a bus. Well, here is the proposal, let me know if you like it and we can start planning for mid may.
> 
> ...


I think it would be a great idea, I could take my car (5 riders including me) and another one, and if we get a bike hauler it would be pretty cool (besides, the van can take a rider beside a lot of bikes)....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think it would be a great idea, I could take my car (5 riders including me) and another one, and if we get a bike hauler it would be pretty cool (besides, the van can take a rider beside a lot of bikes)....


There you go, that is 13 riders. Sahring the costs, I think it would be around 150 pesos each + meals.

What does anybody think? who's on in this one?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think it would be a great idea, I could take my car (5 riders including me) and another one, and if we get a bike hauler it would be pretty cool (besides, the van can take a rider beside a lot of bikes)....


Hey Rito! I just saw that link.... I think that van should be able to take all our bikes and 2 riders (or 3) since we can drive it!

So, it's 690 pesos for the van, 500 pesos for fuel (they suck up fuel pretttty hard), and probably 200 for tolls (I'm going upper limits, don't know the price), it would be 1,400 pesos. If we get like 10 bikers, it would be like 140 pesos each, not bad....

Let's try to do it mid-may, any takers?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey Rito! I just saw that link.... I think that van should be able to take all our bikes and 2 riders (or 3) since we can drive it!
> 
> So, it's 690 pesos for the van, 500 pesos for fuel (they suck up fuel pretttty hard), and probably 200 for tolls (I'm going upper limits, don't know the price), it would be 1,400 pesos. If we get like 10 bikers, it would be like 140 pesos each, not bad....
> 
> Let's try to do it mid-may, any takers?


Tolls are 36 pesos per car either way, I agree with you on what the total cost per rider would be.

Let's see who likes the idea.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Let's see who likes the idea.


I want to do it. Let's try to figure out a date soon.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I want to do it. Let's try to figure out a date soon.


Could be May 13th or 14th


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Could be May 13th or 14th


Sundays are better for me and Ken


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

May 13 - 14 or May 20 - 21 I'm in!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

[email protected] !!!

Count me in!!

May 14th or 21st!! Whichever you guys choose!!

------------------------

Mada... you gotta come down, beyotch! Rides are not that great without making fun of you!! Start making the arrangements (I know it's hard, as I know where you're standing at).

I hope you can make it.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey, let's continue this on

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1728173#post1728173

Let's go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Tiger.... where are the vids, man?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Tiger.... where are the vids, man?


I'll try to get them up tomorrow.


----------

